

Luis Villa on Diaspora (A Distributed Social Network Project) - mgunes
http://tieguy.org/blog/2010/04/27/questions-for-the-diaspora/

======
mgunes
Follow-ups:

[http://joindiaspora.com/2010/04/30/a-response-to-mr-
villa.ht...](http://joindiaspora.com/2010/04/30/a-response-to-mr-villa.html)

[http://tieguy.org/blog/2010/05/08/responding-to-
joindiaspora...](http://tieguy.org/blog/2010/05/08/responding-to-
joindiaspora/)

